# Potty Training Boys...briefs/trunks or boxers?



## LaDY

Can someone please tell me what sort of undies you get little boys in the early stages of potty training...my little man is 19months and im thinking of starting...also with him going to nursery soon, they are really happy to help me...went out today to have a look around and had a choice between briefs...trunks and boxers...which ones when? :shrug: The nursery just told me to buy some little boys pants rather than pull ups...or did you all start with pull ups? x


----------



## Magoo.2006

I did start with pull ups, but they don't learn as fast that way. I think the fact that something catches their pee and poohs makes them feel like it is ok. 

My son wears briefs and is quite comfortable with them. They fit just like a diaper but are not as thick. 

Just remember. Boys are not as fast to potty train than girls and it is quite common that they are not trained before 3 y/o. Don't despair, some boys are trained quite early too. Try with your son but don't force him. If you see he is not interested and/or ready, just try again later. 

Good luck with the training!


----------



## sabby52

I would start with briefs hun, I found with the pull-ups Dec just treated them like a nappy and with boxers because they are so loose it was a while before he realised he was wet, because the boxers are not in contact with the skin.


----------



## isil

I'm gonna get Ally pants, like briefs I guess. Oh I can't wait, it's a whole other excuse to shop! Imo pullups are waste of money if your child's ready.


----------



## ~KACI~

Agree with pullups^^ Kieran just thought he had a nappy on so carried on weeing. Definatly pants not boxers, because it sort of catches accidents iykwim. Boxers it just goes straight down the leg:dohh: 

Also boxer's ride up when LO get old enough to go to the toilet on their own lol


----------



## LaDY

Thanks girls! Briefs it it :thumbup: xx


----------



## kiwimama

I didn't know they made boxers for little boys - how cute! (but totally unpractical!)


----------

